# Cherry shrimp tank need filter/heater



## AquaMark91 (Feb 6, 2014)

Im trying to build a 20 gal shrimp tank and got an idea for the lighting but now just need a great filter and a good heater. So would love some suggestions for a good one. Its going to be a low tech planted tank that is 16 x 24. 

I live in a mountain/desert area so at morning-noon my current 5.5 gal shrimp tank temp hits around 76-76 degrees Fahrenheit with a heater. At late afternoon-midnight hits around 72-74. So concerned about a good heater b/c it might be the reason why my shrimp are dropping every other day. :icon_redf

Also i have an aqua clear 50 HOB for my 29gal mix fish/shrimp tank. The past week, two of my Amano shrimp crawled and died in the filter intake tube. That tube was tied with one rubber band to prevent any of the shrimp from getting in but unfortunately they got in. But when i covered it with a filter sponge it reduce the water flow and killed my bambo shrimp and an oto. (guessing not enough oxygen from very low water agitation) :angel: So was wondering if anyone knows a better way or better filter to work with?


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

You can always find a filter screen or a prefilter sponge that will fit on the intake of your AC 50. I use them on AC 70s on my shrimp tank. While I bought my filter screen on Aquabid, I believe there are a couple of guys on this forum that make them as well. If you get a prefilter sponge just make sure it is dense enough to keep baby shrimp safe. I use also use sponge prefilters on my AC 70's and I do not have any issue with water flow as you experienced. 

You could always add a couple of small-med sponge filters and just use those on a shrimp tank as well. Plenty of people here only use sponge filters. They are inexpensive, safe and effective. 

Personally I can only recommend Cobalt Aquatics Neo-Therm heaters. They are more expensive but they are high quality, cosmetically superior, and extremely accurate. You can buy them from cobalt aquatics website or amazon. For a 20 gal you would want their 75W heater. I recently posted a video review on the Neo-Therm heaters on my youtube channel. click the link in my signature and check it out. 

Good luck.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the ehiem Jagger heaters, they are a little larger but have always been rock solid for me.

As far as your shrimp deaths go though, I might suspect water quality before a small temp swing. What is your kh, gh, ph, tds, and nitrate?

Whiskey

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

you dont need a heater. your temps are already higher than recommended.
70-72

you can get a sponge at most any major pet store, petco/petsmart/etc 
look for the fluval edge intake sponge.


----------



## wbwks (Dec 29, 2013)

I made my own pre filter sponge from a natural sea sponge I got at Wal-mart for 3 bucks. I had one spot that was thin so I put a Knee High pantyhose on, tie wrapped it and cut off the excess then put my sponge back on top. I find that the pantyhose or even the wire mesh clog up too soon, the sponge works great for me and the internal pantyhose keeps shrimps out!


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

or for $3 you can get the proper fluval edge sponge prefilter.


----------



## AquaMark91 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks all for all the responses i will most likely do a good combination of those and as for my water param. 
ph 7.8
gh 4 drops 3-6 (50-100 ppm)
kh 4 drops 3-6 (50-100 ppm)
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5.0 

or at least that is what my younger bro says, he also added some crush corals after those reading. Any idea if that is a good or bad idea? So far though, 3 days and no deaths or none detected. assuming they didn't' cannibalize em fast enough :red_mouth


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

crushed coral will raise ph over time, and possibly your TDS.

I found that my neos tended to die off with any gh less than 6.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

I too use no heat or pump or even a filter. mine's just a really old planted tank that sits near the window, about 68 in the winter and up to 76 - 78 in the summer my neos dont die they are multiplying and getting culled like mad. I think mine adapted to temp variances because everything else was so aged before shrimp was put in. the planted tank was prob 11 yrs old before it even had one shrimp. so they have food galore and put up with occasional chills.


----------



## KatherineL (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like filtration is your primary concern. I wouldn't worry about heating. I have no heater with my cherries and they breed at 64-74F lol. Adults will survive even hi 50s. I would know lol

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaMark91 (Feb 6, 2014)

did water change today nitrogen stuff are all 0
ph7.8
kh 5 drops 89.5 ppm
gh4 drops 71.6 ppm


----------



## leafofgrass (Dec 19, 2013)

My vote goes to Cobalt NeoTherm heaters as well! Reliable, high quality and very accurate. I got one for my 2.6 gallon Fluval Spec aquarium and it was well worth the extra cost. I never have to worry about temperature fluctuations.


----------

